# Vote for Best GT-R (R35) 2012



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

From the list of those GTROC members that entered the competition, the following shortlist has been produced. Voting will run from now until the Annual Dinner. Voting is open to all GTROC members and also members of this forum.

The official list can be seen here on the GTROC website www.gtroc.org

The Annual Dinner is when the awards will be presented so, if you are in with a chance of winning we hope you will come to the dinner to collect. Regardless you should all be there anyway! 


knight-racer










CT17


















Chubby


















Jm-Imports


















johnhanton57


















chrisneeves


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jurgens for the power, knightracers for the look.

I like big power so im going with Jurgens.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

All very nice in their own way. However the R1 just does it for me :bowdown1:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Now Chubby is a Club member he gets my vote ... sorry John.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

My vote went to CT17, for pretty combo of yellow GTR with nice G2 matt black wheels


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

JM it is


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Jurgen's


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Result, I'm not still on 0.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Jurgen's for me, love them cor alloys & that engine.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jurgens for sure


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

For me, Knight-Racer's car is a very close second but Jurgen'd just pipped it.

Some fantastic motors on here guys, great efforts!


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

*Awesome*

Jurgen's all the way !


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Result, I'm not still on 0.


One more for you  as I love the colour :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

So hard to choice from !!

Jurgens for me guys


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

JM Imports for me.


----------



## skin91 (Aug 17, 2012)

Had to be CT17 with the others power is great and all but love that colour


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Knight-racer for me... I think its the right place for GTR (Stage 4, lovely wheels, lots of carbon).


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd love to have Jurgen's car. But since john is a normal(ish ;-)) punter rather than in the biz or racing I've gone for john. But all are great cars and very worthy of carrying best of title.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Juergens GTR by far.....complete perfect package,fast,beautiful and not looking like out of a comic magazin.....:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I hope Jurgen is going to be at the GTROC DInner


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

All worthy winners but Jurgen takes it for me.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

I have voted for myself cos I had to ... but i have high respects for Jurgen's car for sure


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So how many people vited so far have voted in the Skyline section for the best R32, R33 and R34? If you haven't go over there and check you might like some of what you see!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did the day you put the posts up John.

Can't believe people are voting for themselves here...


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

i'm just following the crowd


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

misters3 said:


> I'd love to have Jurgen's car. But since john is a normal(ish ;-)) punter rather than in the biz or racing I've gone for john. But all are great cars and very worthy of carrying best of title.


Cheeky bugger but thanks....

you are right i'm just a punter and have ruined my children's inheritance and in some eyes my motor. 

But I do drive it like i stole it which i did because i should never have had the money to buy it in the first place.

BWTF........work for it like i did back in the day

Happy now i have a vote:bowdown1:


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Jurgen all the way.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> So how many people vited so far have voted in the Skyline section for the best R32, R33 and R34? If you haven't go over there and check you might like some of what you see!


Been over and voted mate. All stunning motors :smokin:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> So how many people vited so far have voted in the Skyline section for the best R32, R33 and R34? If you haven't go over there and check you might like some of what you see!


Am I the only one that voted for the R32 that looked like an R34


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Jm Imports for me 
J


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

JM Imports


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

still time to vote, although I suspect it might be difficult for anyone other than Jurgen to win


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> still time to vote, although I suspect it might be difficult for anyone other than Jurgen to win


Sounds like a challenge...


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Jurgen's car FTW!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jurgen will be at the GTROC Annual Diiner to receive his award (assuming he wins). If anyone else wants to attend the annual dinner with Nissan, some NHPCs, tuners and sponsors then please check out the Meetings/Events section of this forum


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Of the two cars in the poll I am most familiar with.. in my er humble opinion:

Jurgen's car has taken most of the votes, including mine, because his car is perhaps the ultimate 35 all rounder, it has all the right bits on it visually as well as under the hood and is a deserved winner.

But... John Hanton's car did do 0-218mph in a kilometre at ten of the best.. it's been fitted with a full Andy Robinson Race Cars fully FIA compliant roll cage, a parachute!. John has removed anything that will reduce the weight of the car.

So maybe "best 35" doesn't apply to a stripped out racer like John's Medusa but best 35 drag car would for sure!

Anyone that hasn't seen Medusa run yet should get down to the Japshow this weekend and watch it run. and see Ludders take the JDS championship trophy away from the RX7's this year!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

+1 from me, same reason

Are they gloss black lowers or Carbon by the way? Looks very sharp.:thumbsup:

Hoping for a similar theme on mine.



KaizerMotor said:


> One more for you  as I love the colour :thumbsup:


----------



## kamal77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*chubby*

my vote for chubby


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Because the winner's trophy will be engraved with the name of the winner we need to order it early next wee The last date for your votes to count will be this coming weekend. After that you may still vote but your vote wont count


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> Because the winner's trophy will be engraved with the name of the winner we need to order it early next wee The last date for your votes to count will be this coming weekend. After that you may still vote but your vote wont count


I would hazard a guess that a lead of 76 votes is not going to be overturned... :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

that depends on how much money you send me to click the "edit poll" button


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> that depends on how much money you send me to click the "edit poll" button


As one of only two people who didn't vote for themelves... you'll have to ask the others. :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> As one of only two people who didn't vote for themelves... you'll have to ask the others. :chuckle:


That in itself is worth a vote so you have mine.

Seriously i think people are not voting for non road cars which I agree with . Thats probably why bob is winning the 32 poll even though rons cars is the ultimate track car.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jurgen's Jun R35 WILL be at the static meet running all day alongside the AGM at the Mere Golf Resort Knutsford, nr. Manchester Saturday 13th October as well as a number of other winning cars and also Andy Middlehurst historic R32 Touring Car.

PLUS Nissan are bringing along a 2012 Track Pack R35 (tbc)

Anyone living near (or far) should be there on Saturday 13th October


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Voting now closed. You can continue to vote but it will not count towards the competition


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will close it so no more votes


----------

